# any hybrids



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

anyone getting hybrids at green up
:F


----------



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't know about greenup, but they are here at meldahl.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leotronz (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Mosey are you using live or artificial bait ? How is the situation at Meldahl? Can you fish close to the dam from shore. ? Thanks 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

You can fish the lock side of the dam from Ohio side. Water is stained around 50 degrees in main river. Been using cranks and spinner baits. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

looks like im going to get the shadraps out those are 2 nice hybreds


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

2 great fish, don't forget the Swimbaits (Wildeyes) Rick


----------



## bshive (May 22, 2011)

Nice FISH Adam...Those Hybrids are always fun up there,,,we usually hit them around Turkey season and again in the fall but this year its earlier with the warm weather....Nice paddlefish too I saw...You can probably guess who I am by my screen name...ha!


----------

